# Points Run



## Sue (Apr 25, 2011)

The whole "points run" thing is new for me. I would like to take advantage of the triple points from May 7-21. If I take MKE-MKA during that time round trip do I get 300 points one way and 300 points on the return? Also, if my daughter comes with does she get her own 600 points for round trip? The total for us is $20.24 (using AAA can I do that with triple points?) for the both of us round trip. Would you do it?

Thanks,

Sue


----------



## ACVitale (Apr 25, 2011)

For those who are inclined. I believe that you have the jist of it.

If I had such an opportunity I would do it.

I am considering a bunch of trips between ALX and WAS back and forth for National Train Day when I go to WAS


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2011)

Be aware that only the *first 4 segments* (2 round trips or 4 one way trips) *PER DAY* will earn triple points!

Beyond that, if the cost is under $50 per segment, you earn nothing! If it is over $50 per segment, you just earn the regular 2 points per $ - but no bonus points!


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. So if 2 adults and 1 child do the round trip, do each of us get 600 points? I'm assuming it is a 100 point segment. Is that right? The segment is only 10 min.

Sue


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue said:


> Thank you. So if 2 adults and 1 child do the round trip, do each of us get 600 points? I'm assuming it is a 100 point segment. Is that right? The segment is only 10 min.
> 
> Sue


You each will get 600 pts if you each have an AGR account. You will not get 1800 pts into a single account.


----------



## boxcar479 (Apr 25, 2011)

Each of you must have an AGR account to earn points. but it sounds like a good plan. you have to book the AAA discount three days in advance, or otherwise discount doesn't apply


----------



## ACVitale (Apr 25, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Be aware that only the *first 4 segments* (2 round trips or 4 one way trips) *PER DAY* will earn triple points!
> 
> Beyond that, if the cost is under $50 per segment, you earn nothing! If it is over $50 per segment, you just earn the regular 2 points per $ - but no bonus points!


Thank you that is good to know. I was not aware of that.

Thanks, I guess 2 RTs on 6 May and 2 RTs on 7 May.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 25, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Be aware that only the *first 4 segments* (2 round trips or 4 one way trips) *PER DAY* will earn triple points!
> 
> Beyond that, if the cost is under $50 per segment, you earn nothing! If it is over $50 per segment, you just earn the regular 2 points per $ - but no bonus points!


Yet another user grateful for the_traveler!  I plan on doing points runs on Sunday and will go from PHL to TRE, TRE to PHL, PHL to WIL, and then WIL back to PHL. But there's something wrong with that post! No emoticons??? What has happened to you Traveler?


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm using the triple points to justify an overnight to LAX and back in a roomette on the CS (2115 pts, cha-ching!) and then the following weekend a $13.50 r/t between GAC and SJC on Saturday (650 pts) followed by a 4-train day on Sunday (GAC-MTZ, MTZ-OKJ (lunch at the Jack London Square farmer's market), OKJ-SJC, SJC-GAC). Another 1300 pts. 

I've already done the SJC r/t 3 times for the double points (it eats up about 1 1/2 hrs of my time from the time I walk out the door until I get back home). I've also done the 4-train trip once this year for the double points. The conductors sometimes give me funny looks but life is good here. 

P.S. I'm AGR Select so that's why there's an additional 25% of points on the basic point allocation that's shown above.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2011)

ACVitale said:


> Thanks, I guess 2 RTs on 6 May and 2 RTs on 7 May.


Note that on May 6th you'll only get double points for any trips taken, the triple points doesn't kick in until May 7th and then it lasts for two weeks.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2011)

And for everyone talking about the triple/double points, make sure that you register for the promotion at the AGR site. Failure to register will see you only earning normal points.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for telling me to register. I didn't know!! All done.

Sue


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue said:


> Thank you for telling me to register. I didn't know!! All done.
> 
> Sue


Sue,

Make sure you register everyone too, not just your account.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait, you earn nothing on trips under $50? I thought you just got the minimum 100 points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there any reason for folks on the LD to network to bother with points runs? I've crunched the numbers and it just doesn't seem worth it to take a trip you weren't already interested in simply for the meager points return. You also have to wait several hours or sometimes days for the return ride.



Oldsmoboi said:


> Wait, you earn nothing on trips under $50? I thought you just got the minimum 100 points.


My understanding is that there are no more points for trips under $50 AFTER the first four segments have occurred.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Apr 26, 2011)

I just want to be sure. I was going to take a run to Altoona and back some saturday in May and just bum around Altoona looking at trains for a couple hours.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 26, 2011)

daxomni said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, you earn nothing on trips under $50? I thought you just got the minimum 100 points.
> ...


Your understanding is correct. 

That is of course per-day.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Be aware that only the *first 4 segments* (2 round trips or 4 one way trips) *PER DAY* will earn triple points!
> ...


I was tired




that night! You happy?


----------



## rtabern (Apr 26, 2011)

Living in the south burbs of Milwaukee, I often do MKA-MKE point runs... so yes, you have the jist. The thing I try and do is try and time the runs for the shortest turn possible... For example, the train often makes an hour layover in MKE... but there are some trains with shorter turns... for example the one that gets in at 2:34PM and leaves at 3:00PM is a favorite of mine.

Just be careful that you can only get credit for 2 round-trips in a day (4 one-ways). I did 3 round-trips a couple of weeks ago and got burned with no points for the 3 round-trip.

During triple points, I expect to be doing one MKA-MKE round-trip almost every single day... and probably 2 round-trips on all of my off days.


----------



## Sue (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for their help. Thanks for the info on MKA-MKE point runs. At least I know it is worth it then. I don't think I could do it "every" day! Hmmm...well maybe. LOL

Sue


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Where do you get this stuff??? :help: :lol:


----------

